# Java Klausur



## Drummer (11. Jan 2005)

:meld: Wir hatten da ein Problem. Wir schreiben in Java demnächst eine Klausur
und haben dazu schon die Aufgaben. Da wir bisher uns allerdings nicht mit Java beschäftigt haben,
und im Unterricht nicht dawaren bräuchten wir Hilfe:

Folgende Aufgaben werden gestellt:

1)
Notieren sie die Klasse Fahrzeug mit den EIgenschaften Geschwindigkeit, Fahrtrichtung und Eigentuemer.
Dabei soll Datenkapselung verwednet werden.

2)

Notieren sie die MEthoden Geschwindigkeit, Fahrtrichtung und Eigentuemer welche das jeweilige Attribut als Rückgabewert haben. (Welcher Zugriffsspezifizierer wird jetzt verwandt?)

3)

Notieren sie die Klasse Fahrt mit den Attributen Geschwindigkeit und Fahrtrichtung!
Notieren Sie den Konstruktor Fahrt mit den Übergabewerten Geschwindigkeit und Fahrtrichtung!

Notieren Sie die Methode wohin mit Rückgabe eines Objektes der Klasse "Fahrt"!

Notieren Sie die Methode GEschwindigkeit_erhoehen, die den Wert Geschwindigkeit erhoeht.

Nennen Sie die möglichen Zugriffspezifizierer und erläutern sie!

4)

Notieren sie die Spezialisierung Auto der Klasse Fahrzeug mit den zusätzlichen Attributen Sitzplaetze und Fahrgaeste!





Es wäre echt nett wenn ihr uns dabei helfen würdet, bzw Lösungansätze, bzw Lösungen zeigen koenntet.

MfG

drummer


----------



## Bert Brenner (11. Jan 2005)

Am besten ihr schreibt erst mal drauf los. Wenns dann irgendwo spezifische Probleme gibt wird euch sicher geholfen werden können.

Also konkret:

Die einzelnen Klassen schrieben und dann halt für die jeweiligen eigenschaften methoden alla


```
public void setGeschwindigkeit (int geschwindigkeit) {
  this.geschwindigkeit=geschwindigkeit;
}
```


----------



## thE_29 (11. Jan 2005)

> Da wir bisher uns allerdings nicht mit Java beschäftigt haben,
> und im Unterricht nicht dawaren bräuchten wir Hilfe:



Was soll ma da sagen, für was geht ihr in die Schule/Uni wenn ihr 
1. euch mit der Thematik sowieso net beschäftig
2. ihr net da seid!

Desweiteren wird das mal verschoben, da es ein eigenes Unterforum für das gibt und wenn ihr bereit wärt zu zahlen macht euch das vielleicht einer, aber eure Faulheit sollte eigentlich niemand unterstützten!


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Jan 2005)

Blöde Frage:

Warum wart ihr nie im Unterricht wenn ihr genau wisst dass ihr eine Klausur schreibt ?
Warum beschäftigt ihr euch nicht mit Java wenn ihr etwas studiert/lernt bei dem man Java-Kurse hat ?

Und ganz ohne eine Idde und einen Ansatz werdet ihr wenig hilfe bekommen.
Zum Thema private/public (Methoden/Felder-Zugriff) gibt es im Unterforum "Java F.A.Q.".


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (11. Jan 2005)

Drummer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :meld: Wir hatten da ein Problem. Wir schreiben in Java demnächst eine Klausur
> und haben dazu schon die Aufgaben. Da wir bisher uns allerdings nicht mit Java beschäftigt haben,
> und im Unterricht nicht dawaren bräuchten wir Hilfe:
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber so eine Einstellung ist einfach nur arm.


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Jan 2005)

> Da wir bisher uns allerdings nicht mit Java beschäftigt haben,


werdet ihr auch kaum eine Chance in der Klausur haben


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (11. Jan 2005)

lol hihi


----------



## bellmann29 (11. Jan 2005)

Wir sind hier scheinbar alle der Meinung, daß Ihr hier ( im Forum) besser auch nicht dagewesen wärt.

Ich glaube, Ihr werdet in der Klausur ´ne Riesen-Exception werfen. Und der Dozent Euch dann mit ´ner 6 "catchen".


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Jan 2005)

*geschlossen*


----------

